# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Spectaculair vermageren met revolutionaire maagpacemaker

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Wetenschappers beschouwen zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas als dé epidemie van de 21ste eeuw. En het ziet er naar uit dat ze ook nu het gelijk aan hun kant krijgen. Het aantal landgenoten met ernstig overgewicht wordt niet alleen groter, maar ook jonger. Het is dan ook niet verwonderlijk dat dezelfde wetenschappers steeds op zoek zijn naar nieuwe wapens om obesitas doeltreffend te bestrijden. Ze planten nu in sommige gevallen een maagpacemaker in, die de zwaarlijvigen in de toekomst minder zal doen eten. Deze pas ontworpen maagpacemaker geeft je een maximaal verzadigd gevoel, waardoor je trek in ongezonde tussendoortjes zal verdwijnen. Wat is het werkingsprincipe van deze maagpacemaker en is deze vermageringsmethode wel voor iedereen geschikt?*


*(Francois580)*


Voordeel van zo'n maagpacemaker is ongetwijfeld dat voor het inplanten geen ingewikkelde operatie nodig is. Deze maagpacemaker werd ontworpen door een Amerikaans bedrijf, en is niet groter dan jouw identiteitskaart. De revolutionaire maagpacemaker is uitgerust met een sensor. Deze wordt geactiveerd van zodra zijn drager eet of drinkt. De sensor stuurt dan de nodige impuselen naar een elektrode die in je maagwand wordt aangebracht, en op zijn beurt signalen stuurt naar je zwerfzenuw. Deze zwerfzenuw is nauw betrokken bij je spijsvertering.


*Signalen worden geblokkeerd*﻿ 



﻿Met behulp van deze maagpacemaker worden de signalen tussen je hersenen en je maag geblokkeerd. Daardoor krijg je een verzadigd gevoel waardoor ongezonde tussendoortjes langer onaangeroerd blijven. Een ingebouwde timer zorgt er voor dat de pacemaker is uitgeschapeld op het ogenblik dat de patiënt mag eten. Geraakt die teveel kilo's op een té korte tijd kwijt, dan kan de pacemaker eenvoudig bijgesteld worden. Hoeveel je eet en beweegt wordt nauwkeurig gemeten en bijgehouden. Al deze gegevens kunnen door de behandelende arts steeds ingekeken worden, en werden tegelijkertijd doorgestuurd naar de pc van de patiënt, die zo wordt extra wordt gestimuleerd om zijn/haar leef- en eetgewoonten aan te passen.../...

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...geren-met.html

----------

